# Lessons Learned Survey of US Troops in Iraq/Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2006)

A Lessons Learned survey of troops from Pvt to Colonel on how to survive the first 100 days in combat.



> “The casualty rate is highest in the initial part of the deployment in theater and the final part,” he told troops in Baghdad during a visit last May. “For several weeks at the beginning and for several weeks at the end is the peak casualty rate for obvious reasons.”


_____________________________________________________________________________

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-2042231.php

Troops deployed in Iraq and Afghanistan are completing a survey from the Center for Army Lessons Learned about aspects of surviving in combat during a unit’s first 100 days in theater.

The survey began in theater about 30 days ago and is directed to enlisted soldiers and officers up to the grade of colonel. 


“The survey is focusing on trying to put together the lessons learned on what it takes to get through your first 100 days,” said Lt. Col. Steve Boylan, chief of strategic communications for the Combined Arms Center at Fort Leavenworth, Kan.

Questions focus on soldiers’ common tasks, staff tasks, company and battalion commander tasks, things that are done to accomplish the planning and execution of missions, he said.

Soldiers are also being asked to assess the level of their situational awareness and the continuity in the types of training and battle drills conducted in preparation for and after deployment.

The survey is being conducted through oral interviews by members of CALL’s Theater Observation Detachments and in writing through on-line forms. Interviews also have been conducted at three unnamed stateside posts, Boylan said.

CALL collects and analyzes data from a variety of current and historical sources, including Army operations and training events, and compiles lessons learned for military commanders, staff, and students, according to its Web site. Although CALL has done extensive research and analysis on operations in Iraq and Afghanistan, this is the center’s first survey to focus on the first 100 days.

A May 2006 CALL study sought to assess whether soldiers were more vulnerable to hostile attacks and likely to suffer more casualties during a unit’s first few weeks on the ground in Iraq.

For that study, CALL used public source data on the 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment and concluded that “While there may be anecdotal evidence that a unit is at greatest risk in its initial weeks in Iraq, the case of 3ACR does not offer evidence that would confirm this theory.” 

Army Secretary Francis J. Harvey has made reference to the same theory.

In response to questions from soldiers on duty in Iraq about the possibility of shorter rotations, Harvey said he supported shorter rotations, but that because of the level of violence, shorter rotations would make troops more vulnerable.

“The casualty rate is highest in the initial part of the deployment in theater and the final part,” he told troops in Baghdad during a visit last May. “For several weeks at the beginning and for several weeks at the end is the peak casualty rate for obvious reasons.”

A spokeswoman for the secretary said she was not sure where he had obtained the information.

“We’re not looking at whether they are more susceptible,” Boylan said. The survey “aims to find those best practices to assist units in those first days. They’re the new people on the street, they haven’t had the time yet to get used to the situation they’re in. It’s not meant to replace training, it’s just another tool to help them take notice of things, a reinforcing function.”

A first draft of the current survey’s results will be ready in mid-September and available “via Army channels” on a password-protected Web site, Boylan said. “It’s a dissemination plan that is typical for CALL. Distribution will be online with notices.”

Three handbooks will be produced based on the survey. A how-to handbook for soldiers; one for leaders; and, a third handbook for unit staff members. He also said the survey will be sent out occasionally and perhaps lead to updating the handbooks.

Although the survey results are not expected to contain classified information, they will not be released for public dissemination.

“The less we can provide to our adversaries, the better,” Boylan said. “But if it fell into our adversaries’ hands, it’s not like we would lose the war.”


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2006)

Its possible to obtain access to ABCA archives http://call.army.mil/links/abca.asp .


----------



## eeyore063 (18 Aug 2006)

How easy is it to get approved for access to this site? I have applied as I think it would be an excellent source of info for background packages for troops deploying overseas, but am not really sure if my application will be approved.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2006)

If you are military I think you would be approved.


----------



## eeyore063 (18 Aug 2006)

thanks for the speedy reply  ;D


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Aug 2006)

If you are on a DIN machine then go to the ALLC homepage and access the Lessons Learned Knowledge Warehouse (LLKW).  Lots of stuff to read including CALL material.


----------



## APOLLOVet (19 Aug 2006)

Gentlemen,

The PRT R0 completed this survey while we were in theater. It is an excellent document for capturing lessons that immediately interest everyone, and the short, anecdotal format makes it simple for everyone to complete. We submitted our completed surveys to the ALLC; they should be part of their archives.


----------

